# Безоперационный и гарантированный метод лечения межпозвоночных грыж



## Ms.Valerevna (2 Окт 2013)

Кто-нибудь в курсе об этом действительно стоящем и эффективном лечении? Да недавнего времени доверяла только врачам и таблеткам, которые они любят прописывать, но когда произошло защемление нерва и ни один доктор не смог мне действительно помочь (все лечение заканчивалось одним - это заглушение боли с помощью обезболивающих препаратов, эффект которых держится недолго), я отчаялась и решилась на нетрадиционные способы медицины. Но на самом деле именно такие способы и есть традиционные на мой взгляд, а все эти таблетки это химия. Так вот от защемления нерва мне помог только пчелиный яд, за три-четыре сеанса отёк полностью сошёл и я смогла к нормальной жизни. Естественно от доктора тоже многое зависит, так как лечение пчелами эт не ставить пчела на "место где болит"... а это кропотливая работа с точками нашего организма, которые отвечают за разные функции и болезни. Лично мне повезло я лечилась у врача апитерапевта - невролога Макашовой, возможно кто то слышал о ней из программ про здоровье на первом канале.
Не знаю как остальные, очень интересно узнать настроения людей. у кого нибудь есть приятный опыт с данным методом лечения?


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (2 Окт 2013)

В данном методе лечения важен сам доктор, если доктор из шаражкиной конторы, который псевдотерапевт, то действительно дельного от него ждать нечего, как в принципе и от других неграмотных докторов. Но если бы вы знали воздействие пчелиного яда на организм и суть его действия я думаю вы бы так не смеялись над этим методом. Люди раньше лечилась этим на протяжении веков, а значит помогало. Так что прежде чем рассуждать что да как нужно обладать достаточными знаниями в этой сфере. Пчёл ставят не туда где болит а на специальные точки, которые расположены на нашем теле, так же как и иглоукалывание, рефлексотерапия.
Я ярый поклонник данного метода лечения, сама много лечилась поэтому заинтересовалась воздействием данного метода на организм. Это потрясающе и есть целые институты занимающиеся этим, которые УЖЕ ДАВНО ДОКАЗАЛИ ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТЬ ДАННОГО МЕТОДА!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2013)

Скажите, воспаление легких, вы будете лечить пчелами или антибиотиками?


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (2 Окт 2013)

воспаление легких пчелиным ядом не лечится, также как и ангина,бронхит, инфекционные заболевания...вы для интереса прочтите,ознакомьтесь


----------



## Kucyhu (2 Окт 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скажите, воспаление легких, вы будете лечить пчелами или антибиотиками?


У меня подруга к гомеопату ходит. Всю семью лечит сахарной крупкой, на которую капнули капельку водички, в которой когда-то было что-то, что вызывало такие же симптомы, как и у больного.
Ей гомеопат еще и посоветовала с АКДС до года подождать.
А вы говорите пчелы )


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (2 Окт 2013)

С герудотерапией не знакома так близко, одни только не очень приятные ассоции с этим, так как подарили крем на основе пиявок, от него только раздражения на лице
Добавлено: Oct 2, 2013 7:57 PM
Про гомеопатию тоже знакома не понаслышке, хроническую болезнь почек с помощью этих сладких шариков я уменьшила,нормализовала состояние всей мочеполовой системы


----------



## Kucyhu (3 Окт 2013)

Вы не поверите, но пчелиный яд - это тоже химия!


----------



## линуксоид (3 Окт 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Вы не поверите, но пчелиный яд - это тоже химия!


 
Это правда.В Украине в свое время хотели открыть институт меда .


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

Действительно, если мёд в институте решили изучать он естественно из химии


----------



## Kucyhu (3 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Это правда.В Украине в свое время хотели открыть институт меда .


а почему только хотели? 
Добавлено: Oct 2, 2013 8:22 PM


Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> Действительно, если мёд в институте решили изучать он естественно из химии


ну да, если бы не из химии был, в институте бы не изучали. вы правы.


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

Это глупости что вы сказали. Явно вы не доктор. Вы знаете и вода химия, так как ее тоже, не поверите, изучают...воздействие на организм и свойства


----------



## линуксоид (3 Окт 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> а почему только хотели?
> Добавлено: Oct 2, 2013 8:22 PM
> 
> ну да, если бы не из химии был, в институте бы не изучали. вы правы.


 
Все верно друзья.....Но мед удивительно дивный предмет......Он если есть.....то его сразу нет....


----------



## Kucyhu (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> Это глупости что вы сказали. Явно вы не доктор. Вы знаете и вода химия, так как ее тоже, не поверите, изучают...воздействие на организм и свойства


да вы что, и в воде химия? кошмар!

я кстати слышала, что в воде нашли жутко опасное вещество. дигидрогена монооксид.
ДИГИДРОГЕНА МОНООКСИД
Химикат используется для следующих целей:
В производстве как растворитель и охладитель
В ядерных реакторах
В производстве пенопласта
В огнетушителях
В химических и биологических лабораториях
В производстве пестицидов
В искусственных пищевых добавках
Химикат является основной составляющей кислотных дождей
Способствует эрозии почвы
Ускоряет коррозию и вредит большинству электроприборов
Длительный контакт с химикатом в его твёрдой форме приводит к серьёзным повреждениям кожи человека
Контакт с газообразной формой химиката приводит к сильным ожогам
Вдыхание даже небольшого количества химиката грозит смертельным исходом
Химикат обнаружен в злокачественных опухолях, нарывах, язвах и прочих болезненных изменениях тела
Химикат развивает наркозависимость; жертвам при воздержании от потребления химиката грозит смерть в течение 168 часов
Ни один известный очиститель не способен полностью очистить воду от этого химиката
Несмотря на эти опасности, химикат активно и безнаказанно используется в индустрии. Многие корпорации ежедневно получают тонны химиката через специально проложенные подземные трубопроводы. Люди, работающие с химикатом, как правило, не получают спецодежды и инструктажа. Отработанный химикат тоннами выливается в реки и моря.

Даже петицию можно в интернете против него подписать. Вообще опупели, травят людей. http://www.onlinepetition.ru/H2O/petition.html
Подписывайтесь!


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

а зачем оно мне? я поняла
Добавлено: Oct 2, 2013 8:34 PM
извиняюсь не поняла


----------



## Kucyhu (3 Окт 2013)

как зачем?! эту гадость из воды даже фильтрами не отфильтруешь! это должно волновать каждого!


----------



## линуксоид (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> а зачем оно мне? я поняла
> Добавлено: Oct 2, 2013 8:34 PM
> извиняюсь не поняла


 
.....а  ЗРЯ НЕ ПОНЯЛИ .....все по теме и очень четко выражает суть вопроса....


----------



## Kucyhu (3 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> .....а ЗРЯ НЕ ПОНЯЛИ .....все по теме и очень четко выражает суть вопроса....


Андрей, а ты подписал петицию?!


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

суть вопроса в чем?девушка мне говорит что мед состоит из химии....по логике вещей мы все состоим из химии и человек и вся наша планета эо есть одна сплошная химия...но цель у этой девушки была другая,в мвоей теме я пишу про таблетки,которую называю химией,и тут по моему все понятно и дебилу,а кому не понятно,что мед и пчелиный яд есть натуральное, тот пусть идет уму разуму набираетя и не позорится


----------



## линуксоид (3 Окт 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Андрей, а ты подписал петицию?!



в первых рядах. Креативно .Свежо .Научно.И главное -- завуалированно.
Добавлено: Oct 2, 2013 8:47 PM


Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> суть вопроса в чем?девушка мне говорит что мед состоит из химии....по логике вещей мы все состоим из химии и человек и вся наша планета эо есть одна сплошная химия...но цель у этой девушки была другая,в мвоей теме я пишу про таблетки,которую называю химией,и тут по моему все понятно и дебилу,а кому не понятно,что мед и пчелиный яд есть натуральное, тот пусть идет уму разуму набираетя и не позорится



и все же .КАк Вы СЧИТАЕТЕ дигидрогена монооксид опасен или нет? Чью точку зрения Вы поддерживаете в этом вопросе?


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

меня не касается эта проблема у меня скважина я пью хорошую воду


----------



## Kucyhu (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> меня не касается эта проблема у меня скважина я пью хорошую воду


даже не надейтесь. про круговорот воды в природе слышали? В моря и океаны его сбрасывают, потом эта вода в тучи набирается, выпадает с дождями, значит и подземные воды тоже отравленными становятся. вот так все грустно...


----------



## линуксоид (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> меня не касается эта проблема у меня скважина я пью хорошую воду


 
ОООО!!!! ВЫ НАШ ЧЕЛОВЕК!!!.Приятно встретить в наше смутное время близкого по духу человека.


----------



## klyuha (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> Да недавнего времени доверяла только врачам и таблеткам, которые они любят прописывать,


А Вы не знаете почему они любят их прописывать?


----------



## линуксоид (3 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> А Вы не знаете почему они любят их прописывать?


 
Не открывайте эту тайну на ночь.И так живот болит от смеха.


----------



## klyuha (3 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Не открывайте эту тайну на ночь.И так живот болит от смеха.


Вы думаете я её знаю?


----------



## линуксоид (3 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Вы думаете я её знаю?


 
Думаю знаете...


----------



## Kucyhu (3 Окт 2013)

Я знаю. Им фармпредставители приплачивают, когда они на таблетки рецепты пишут. По-любому. Как бы они их еще продавали?


----------



## klyuha (3 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Думаю знаете...


Но я могу ошибаться... )


----------



## линуксоид (3 Окт 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Я знаю. Им фармпредставители приплачивают, когда они на таблетки рецепты пишут. По-любому. Как бы они их еще продавали?


 
Да да ,я слышал что это заговор.Все таблетки это химия.


----------



## Березка (3 Окт 2013)

Беседа о возможных способах лечения и народной медицине перенесена в тему А поговорить... - 2.


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> Я ярый поклонник данного метода лечения, сама много лечилась поэтому заинтересовалась воздействием данного метода на организм. Это потрясающе и есть целые институты занимающиеся этим, которые УЖЕ ДАВНО ДОКАЗАЛИ ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТЬ ДАННОГО МЕТОДА!!!


Скажите, пожалуйста, ЧЕМ МНЕ ПОМОЖЕТ АПИТЕРАПИЯ ПРИ НЕСТАБИЛЬНОСТИ (СМЕЩЕНИИ) ПОЗВОНКОВ? 
Не панацея Ваш метод, отнюдь!


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

*Важно помнить, что апитерапия не является панацеей абсолютно от всех болезней и метод этот имеет ряд противопоказаний. Из них самые серьёзные противопоказания это: сахарный диабет, онкологические патологии, заболевания поджелудочной железы. Напомним, что лечение пчелиным ядом должно проводиться под наблюдением специалиста, так как пчелиный яд содержит в большом количестве биологически активные вещества.*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Окт 2013)

Посмеялся от души! А вот мёд обожаю. Каждый год запасаюсь различными сортами и до нового "урожая" съедаю не менее 10 кг этого замечательного продукта.Спасибо, пчёлки!


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)




----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

ведь не стабильность позвонков происходит тогда,когда их не удерживает хрящ в нормальном положении,либо он растянулся либо раздавился
Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 1:54 PM
значит чтобы создать стабильноть нужно восстановить хрящ и проблема решена, а восстановить ТОЛЬКО С ПОМОЩЬЮ ПЧЕЛИНОГО ЯДА!!!вы спросите почему? да потому что чтобы восстановить хрящ ему нужна лавина крови с питательными веществами в 100 раз больше чем сейчас имеет больной хрящ, ведь он продавился и его поразила дистрофия потому что он погибает от истощения. А эту лавину веществ крови может обеспечить пчелиный яд. Ни одно лекарствоне моет вызвать такого притока крови к органам на несколько суток как пчелиный яд


----------



## klyuha (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> да потому что чтобы восстановить хрящ ему нужна лавина крови с питательными веществами в 100 раз больше чем сейчас имеет больной хрящ,


 Это для лямурова хряща. А какая лавина нужна для моего?


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

а что с вашим хрящом?


----------



## klyuha (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> а что с вашим хрящом?


Не знаю толком, или растянулся, или раздавился.


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

Дорогие форумчане, если с вами приключилась беда со здоровьем или одолела страшная хворь...пожалуйста не отчаивайтесь, не убивайтесь,существует нечто, которое всегда спасет вас. СПАСЕТ ВСЕГДА. От чего вы произошли, то есть от природы, так этим же и полечимся. Создавая нас, природа подумала и о нашем спасении здоровья - ПЧЕЛИНЫЙ ЯД. ПАНАЦЕЯ. ничто и никто как бы этот никто не изгалялся хитрыми мыслями не сможет перемудрить природу и творца,которое все это создал.


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

значит вашему хрящу тоже нужна помощь, значит он у вас погибает, значит ему нужна тоже лавина крови что и всем


----------



## klyuha (3 Окт 2013)

*метод лечения межпозвоночных грыж*

А у меня только один позвоночник.


----------



## klyuha (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> значит ему нужна тоже лавина крови что и всем


Всем одинаковая?


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

да у всех по одному, вы не ошиблись


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

всем одинаковая, но при запущенном случае курс восстановления хряща продолжается более длительное время, вот и весь секрет


----------



## klyuha (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> да у всех по одному, вы не ошиблись


Спасибо, успокоили. Испугалась было, что у меня врожденное уродство.
Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 2:45 PM
А Вы врач?


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> Дорогие форумчане, если с вами приключилась беда со здоровьем или одолела страшная хворь...пожалуйста не отчаивайтесь, не убивайтесь,существует нечто, которое всегда спасет вас. СПАСЕТ ВСЕГДА. От чего вы произошли, то есть от природы, так этим же и полечимся. Создавая нас, природа подумала и о нашем спасении здоровья - ПЧЕЛИНЫЙ ЯД. ПАНАЦЕЯ. ничто и никто как бы этот никто не изгалялся хитрыми мыслями не сможет перемудрить природу и творца,которое все это создал.


 
*Аллилуйя! **

*


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

я рада что чем то вам помогла
Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 2:47 PM


La murr написал(а):


> *Аллилуйя! *


правда?я уверена теперь себя спасете воспользовавшись этим методом


----------



## klyuha (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> да у всех по одному, вы не ошиблись


Значит, Ваш метод для сиамских близнецов?


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Мёд люблю, в панацею не верю...


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Значит, Ваш метод для сиамских близнецов?


значит вам лечение пчелиным ядом не требуется, будьте здоровы
Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 2:58 PM


La murr написал(а):


> Мёд люблю, в панацею не верю...


чтобы верить или не верить нужно еще и знать


----------



## Енотик (3 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Мёд люблю,


особенно забрусовый


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

вы сразу это поняли!


klyuha написал(а):


> Спасибо, успокоили. Испугалась было, что у меня врожденное уродство.
> Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 2:45 PM
> А Вы врач?


Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 3:00 PM


Енотик написал(а):


> особенно забрусовый


могу предоставить забрусовый мед


----------



## Енотик (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> могу предоставить забрусовый мед


Спасибо, есть у меня постоянные поставщики мёда.


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Посмотрела ссылки в Гугле - то Вы с 18-тилетним стажем, то с 20-тилетним... В роликах Вас навеличивают "врач-невролог, ап*е*терапевт"...
Вы кричите на форуме о том, что апитерапия - панацея. Уточню - ДЛЯ ВСЕХ БЕЗ ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЯ. На Вашем же сайте -


> Важно помнить, что апитерапия не является панацеей абсолютно от всех болезней и метод этот имеет ряд противопоказаний. Из них самые серьёзные противопоказания это: сахарный диабет, онкологические патологии, заболевания поджелудочной железы.


И тут же - мы лечим сахарный диабет, дисфункции щитовидной железы! АБСУРД!


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Посмотрела ссылки в Гугле - то Вы с 18-тилетним стажем, то с 20-тилетним... В роликах Вас навеличивают "врач-невролог, ап*е*терапевт"...
> Вы кричите на форуме о том, что апитерапия - панацея. Уточню - ДЛЯ ВСЕХ БЕЗ ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЯ. На Вашем же сайте -
> 
> И тут же - мы лечим сахарный диабет, дисфункции щитовидной железы! АБСУРД!


вам повезло что вы не больны, в противном случае вы бы не стали проявлять агрессию против проверенного веками метода.
мое пожелание чуть-чуть улучшить уровень образования докторов,постоянных пользователей, так сказать, тогда бы для людей намного было больше пользы.


----------



## линуксоид (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> вам повезло что вы не больны, в противном случае вы бы не стали проявлять агрессию против проверенного веками метода.
> мое пожелание чуть-чуть улучшить уровень образования докторов,постоянных пользователей, так сказать, тогда бы для людей намного было больше пользы.


Улучшайте 
доктора форума давно расслабились.Спасайте нас всех.


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> мое пожелание чуть-чуть улучшить уровень образования докторов


А мы высоко ценим уровень образования и душевные качества наших уважаемых докторов, спасибо им!


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

создалось впечатление что здесь людей вообще нет,а только модераторы под видом активных пользователей,которые вытесняют действительно стоящих людей со знаниями...приятно было побеседовать,мой номер на сайте


----------



## Енотик (3 Окт 2013)

не в тему, но по теме:
- Доктор, спасибо, что вы вылечили меня от мании величия. Теперь я человек обладающий самой непревзойдённой, сверхъестественной, фантастической скромностью.


----------



## klyuha (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> чуть-чуть улучшить уровень образования докторов,постоянных пользователей,


Уровень повышают, а не улучшают...


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> здесь людей вообще нет


ДА ВЫ ЧТО?!  Господи, где я?!


Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> только модераторы под видом активных пользователей


Я самая настоящая, прооперированная и успешно реабилитирующаяся, правами модератора не наделена.


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> ДА ВЫ ЧТО?!  Господи, где я?!
> 
> Я самая настоящая, прооперированная и успешно реабилитирующаяся, правами модератора не наделена.


вот поэтому вы прооперированы,а этого могло бы и не быть. да кстати если вы прооперированы то скоро грыжа появится в другом месте, потому что заболевает не хрящ а весь позвоночник, а проблема проявлется в самом слабом месте


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> кстати если вы прооперированы то скоро грыжа появится в другом месте


Добрая Вы, ага... Тьфу на Вас три раза, я без Ваших прогнозов обойдусь.



Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> проблема проявлется в самом слабом месте


Во мне нет слабых мест!


----------



## Енотик (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> вот поэтому вы прооперированы,а этого могло бы и не быть. да кстати если вы прооперированы то скоро грыжа появится в другом месте, потому что заболевает не хрящ а весь позвоночник, а проблема проявлется в самом слабом месте


Вы даже не удосужились разобраться в чём проблема у *La murr!*


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Добрая Вы, ага... Тьфу на Вас три раза, я без Ваших прогнозов обойдусь.


КАК ПРОЯВИТСЯ, МОЖЕТЕ КО МНЕ ОБРАТИТЬСЯ


----------



## Енотик (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> really there are not people in this website, you are all stupid, but you have very typical answers not for patient, for administration, who doesn't want good doctors here


Есть только две бесконечные вещи: Вселенная и глупость. Хотя насчет Вселенной я не вполне уверен.(Альберт Эйнштейн)


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> you have not reasons for this angry reaction for apitherapy


 
*Я не противница апитерапии. Я противница невежества. *


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Голосование, созданное автором темы, мягко говоря, удивляет!


----------



## Енотик (3 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Голосование, созданное автором темы, мягко говоря, удивляет!


Великий и могучий
— Отгадай слово. В этом слове есть буквы "г", "а", "в", "н", "о".
— О, я знаю! Вагон!
— Ну ты оптимист…


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Окт 2013)

Самое ужасное, что в подобные бредни кто-то поверит и вместо лечения займётся самоистязанием.


----------



## gudkov (4 Окт 2013)

По моему тут уже идет толстый троллинг со стороны автора темы.


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2013)

gudkov написал(а):


> По моему тут уже идет толстый троллинг со стороны автора темы.


 
Мы уже и не сомневаемся!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (4 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> Дорогие форумчане, если с вами приключилась беда со здоровьем или одолела страшная хворь...пожалуйста не отчаивайтесь, не убивайтесь,существует нечто, которое всегда спасет вас. СПАСЕТ ВСЕГДА. От чего вы произошли, то есть от природы, так этим же и полечимся. Создавая нас, природа подумала и о нашем спасении здоровья - ПЧЕЛИНЫЙ ЯД. ПАНАЦЕЯ. ничто и никто как бы этот никто не изгалялся хитрыми мыслями не сможет перемудрить природу и творца,которое все это создал.



Подобные истеричные вопли продвижению метода не помогают. В пчелоужаливании по точкам аккупунктуры есть свои прелести и даже есть определенная эффективность. Но показания к его применению весьма ограничены, а противопоказаний очень много. Так что восторги на тон ниже и идем в клинику делать МРТ, поскольку отек-то вы сняли, а вот причина-то его осталась. Вы еще только в начале пути...
Добавлено: Oct 4, 2013 6:40 AM


Енотик написал(а):


> особенно забрусовый


Не просветите меня, темноту, что за мед такой?
Добавлено: Oct 4, 2013 6:48 AM


Владимир В. написал(а):


> Самое ужасное, что в подобные бредни кто-то поверит и вместо лечения займётся самоистязанием.


Да нового-то ничего, прошлый век. Давно умельцы применяют. И исследования проводились. Установлен противоотечный и противоболевой (ну это когда боль от укусов пройдет) эффекты. По итогам исследований была создана мазь апизартрон, на мой взгляд очень слабый препарат. Последняя вспышка интереса к пчелоужаливанию была лет 30 назад, так что мы опять сталкнулись со спиралью в активной фазе. Пошумят и успокоятся. Кстати, классические рефлексотерапевты категорически против введение в БАТ любых веществ.


----------



## Енотик (4 Окт 2013)

*Леонид Михайлович*, его ещё называют забрусный.
Это мёд с крышечками сот, которыми пчёлы закупоривают соты.
Я сама не спец, а только потребитель. Говорят, что этот мёд очень полезен из-за того, что в слюне пчелы появляются особые вещества именно при закупорке сот.
Что бы там пчёлки не выделяли, но мёд очень вкусный. С момента как мы начали его покупать (года три уже) нас минуют простудные болячки.


----------



## klyuha (4 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Не просветите меня, темноту, что за мед такой?


Я тоже никогда о таком не слышала. У нас выше всех ценится горный мед.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (4 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> У нас выше всех ценится горный мед.


Особенно майский, пальчики оближешь. А зиой банку вскрываешь, а от туда летом пахнет...
Добавлено: Oct 4, 2013 7:06 AM


Енотик написал(а):


> *Леонид Михайлович*, его ещё называют забрусный.
> Это мёд с крышечками сот, которыми пчёлы закупоривают соты.
> Я сама не спец, а только потребитель. Говорят, что этот мёд очень полезен из-за того, что в слюне пчелы появляются особые вещества именно при закупорке сот.
> Что бы там пчёлки не выделяли, но мёд очень вкусный. С момента как мы начали его покупать (года три уже) нас минуют простудные болячки.


Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> КАК ПРОЯВИТСЯ, МОЖЕТЕ КО МНЕ ОБРАТИТЬСЯ


 
НЕ ДОЖДЁТЕСЬ! Я слишком уважительно отношусь к своей персоне. Смотрела ролики с Вашим участием, читала Ваши высказывания. В Вашу дверь я не постучусь НИКОГДА. Невежественный доктор подобен палачу.


----------



## edyard (4 Окт 2013)

БРАВО Ля Мур,Вы не туда смотрите Есть куча вопросов,без ответов


----------



## klyuha (4 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Невежественный доктор подобен палачу.


Случаем, не соратница Малахова, который + ? )


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Случаем, не соратница Малахова, который + ? )


 
Да-да-да!  Малахов хоть честно признаётся, что медицинского образования не имеет, а является популяризатором! http://www.ozdorovis.ru/systems.php?readmore=103
http://www.ozdorovis.ru/systems.php?readmore=103


> В головном мозгу есть некий гипофиз, это царь эндокринной системы. И когда идёт улучшение мозгового кровообращения на фоне приёма пчелиного яда...


 
Ох уж этот "некий гипофиз"!


----------



## М@руся (4 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna, хотелось бы поподробнее: какой нерв был ущемлен, делались ли обследования ( рентген, МРТ ), как долго болели и какой диагноз ставили?


Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> создалось впечатление что здесь людей вообще нет,а только модераторы под видом активных пользователей,которые вытесняют действительно стоящих людей со знаниями...приятно было побеседовать,мой номер на сайте


Печально конечно, что нас уже за людей не считают...Но ведь Вы сами хотели узнать мнения форумчан:


Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> Не знаю как остальные, очень интересно узнать настроения людей.


Отрицательный опыт-тоже опыт. А говорим мы на разных языках потому, что многие из нас прошли через такое, чего не дай Бог никому, да и знают теперь не меньше Вашего... Одно только название этой темы мягко говоря некорректно. Почитайте хоть некоторые темы реальных людей, чтобы делать выводы.


Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> Это потрясающе и есть целые институты занимающиеся этим, которые УЖЕ ДАВНО ДОКАЗАЛИ ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТЬ ДАННОГО МЕТОДА!!!


Дайте инфу. Сейчас время доказательной медицины.


----------



## La murr (5 Окт 2013)

М@руся написал(а):


> Дайте инфу. Сейчас время доказательной медицины.


А крыть и нечем!


----------



## edyard (5 Окт 2013)

Ля Мур, да отдохните Вы от этой тёте Выходные начались


----------



## Loccitane (5 Окт 2013)

Лень читать , много букв  я мажу спинку вот этим иногда


----------



## La murr (5 Окт 2013)

Если нет аллергической реакции - почему бы и нет. Плюс экстракты сабельника, окопника, золотого уса, эвкалипт и камфора - местное противовоспалительное действие.


----------



## edyard (5 Окт 2013)

А уменя от всех мазей,начинается воспаление(начинает ныть крестец) Кетанол,финалгон.випросал,найз. Ни одна мазь не подходит


----------



## La murr (5 Окт 2013)

edyard написал(а):


> Ни одна мазь не подходит


Медовые аппликации!


----------



## edyard (5 Окт 2013)

Только из Ваших рук,Ля Мур


----------



## La murr (5 Окт 2013)

edyard написал(а):


> Только из Ваших рук,Ля Мур


 
Увы... Вы далеко и я не близко... Вон, к Зое Викторовне обратитесь - она Вас пчелоужаливанием полечит!


----------



## edyard (5 Окт 2013)

Давайте на мне эксперимент проведём,бесплатный Я буду на форуме отчитываться


----------



## La murr (5 Окт 2013)

edyard написал(а):


> Давайте на мне эксперимент проведём,бесплатный


Отдадитесь по доброй воле Зое Викторовне?  Но, расстрою Вас - она не бескорыстна!


----------



## edyard (5 Окт 2013)

Ну что Вы,Ля Мур А вдруг она согласиться Она ведь женщина


----------



## Kucyhu (5 Окт 2013)

edyard написал(а):


> А уменя от всех мазей,начинается воспаление(начинает ныть крестец) Кетанол,финалгон.випросал,найз. Ни одна мазь не подходит


мама сумахом и дикулем трется. если ежедневно - заметно меньше поясница болит.


----------



## edyard (5 Окт 2013)

Спасибо. Попробую


----------



## Loccitane (5 Окт 2013)

edyard написал(а):


> Спасибо. Попробую


так и болит?


----------



## edyard (5 Окт 2013)

Не,Светик уже лучше Это я в поездку собираю,аптечку Спасибо "Заботливая".
Добавлено: Oct 5, 2013 8:44 AM
Я почитал про мазь,она разогревающая А мне её можно финалгон тоже греет,так у меня от финалгона обострение было
Добавлено: Oct 5, 2013 8:46 AM
У меня там таблеточки,шприцы,ампулы Таможня завтра по-ржёт


----------



## Kucyhu (5 Окт 2013)

edyard написал(а):


> Я почитал про мазь,она разогревающая А мне её можно финалгон тоже греет,так у меня от финалгона обострение было


Дикуль вот такой - точно не разогревающий http://fitoapteka.com/read/ru/produ...уля-бальзам-в-области-позвоночника-и-суставов Есть специальный для поясницы. http://www.apteka-kiev.com/balzam_vdikulya_radikulin_poyasnica_75ml_view_11136/
Сумах тоже не всякий греет, он разный есть. Мама греющий не берет. И не укутывает после намазывания, как в инструкции написано.


----------



## doomboom (5 Окт 2013)

По теме-лучше уж уринотерапия, меньше шансов навредить, но толку все равно не будет, впрочем как и от мазей. Ну а про программу здоровье вот 



   , крыша там уже давно съехала, до" Малахов + " совсем чуть чуть осталось.


----------



## edyard (5 Окт 2013)

Kucyhu, Благодарю 
Добавлено: Oct 5, 2013 9:32 AM
ржунемогу как какать СТОЯ,блин


----------



## Kucyhu (5 Окт 2013)

doomboom написал(а):


> По теме-лучше уж уринотерапия, меньше шансов навредить, но толку все равно не будет, впрочем как и от мазей.


А чорт знает. По маме видно, когда перестает натираться - с полчаса посидит и "разбивает" радикулит, а когда трется регулярно - гораздо дольше работоспособность сохраняется. Может плацебо  Но помогает!
А про найз-гели и финалгели всякие хочу сказать - бестолковые, даже с моими мелкими проблемами со спиной. Лучше таблетку глотнуть того же найза, чем на гель тратиться.


----------



## doomboom (5 Окт 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> А чорт знает. По маме видно, когда перестает натираться - с полчаса посидит и "разбивает" радикулит, а когда трется регулярно - гораздо дольше работоспособность сохраняется. Может плацебо  Но помогает!
> А про найз-гели и финалгели всякие хочу сказать - бестолковые, даже с моими мелкими проблемами со спиной. Лучше таблетку глотнуть того же найза, чем на гель тратиться.


 
замените тайком мазь вазелином и делайте тоже самое, уверяю-эффект будет тот же самый, а потом маме скажите, лишние деньги потратьте на полезную еду для мамы.
Добавлено: Oct 5, 2013 9:44 AM


edyard написал(а):


> Kucyhu, Благодарю
> Добавлено: Oct 5, 2013 9:32 AM
> ржунемогу как какать СТОЯ,блин


 
зря смеетесь, это целая наука как видите, мази, растирки,уринотерапия,пчелы(кроме меда внутрь как источника вит.и микр.) и еще много всего по степени маразма где то близко.


----------



## Kucyhu (5 Окт 2013)

doomboom написал(а):


> замените тайком мазь вазелином и делайте тоже самое, уверяю-эффект будет тот же самый, а потом маме скажите, лишние деньги потратьте на полезную еду для мамы.


Маловероятно. Раньше мама другие мази пробовала - эффекта не было.


----------



## doomboom (5 Окт 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Маловероятно. Раньше мама другие мази пробовала - эффекта не было.


 
Если речь идет о Дикуле, то мать наверняка знает историю о нем, как он поломался и восстал из пепла(даже по телевизоу показывали), да еще мазь сделал и вот она у нее в руке,как же не поможет. пс.. если бы у него была травма спинного мозга, не было бы дикуля, просто ему  повезло удачно поломаться, а дальше маркетинг и пиар все сделал. ппс. у дикуля заслуживают уважения силовые результаты в таком возрасте, но не мази и даже не его центры по лечению позвоночника.


----------



## Kucyhu (5 Окт 2013)

неа, ничего она о нем не знает  просто мужик на тубе.


----------



## doomboom (5 Окт 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> неа, ничего она о нем не знает  просто мужик на тубе.


 
значит он ей симпатичен на фото


----------



## Kucyhu (5 Окт 2013)

doomboom написал(а):


> значит он ей симпатичен на фото


Эм... О_о Моя мама любит Стаса Михайлова )))


----------



## doomboom (5 Окт 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Эм... О_о Моя мама любит Стаса Михайлова )))


 
продолжение темы программы здоровье,эх..умом Россию не понять))Для тех, кто научился правильно какать после просмотра сюжета выше


----------



## М@руся (6 Окт 2013)

doomboom написал(а):


> ...эх..умом Россию не понять))....


Это точно!... Шиза косит наши ряды! "О времена, о нравы!" Видимо в детстве не наигрались. Остроумно до тупизны.
Тема апитерапии оказывается уже обсуждалась на форуме:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19113/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Окт 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> А чорт знает. По маме видно, когда перестает натираться - с полчаса посидит и "разбивает" радикулит, а когда трется регулярно - гораздо дольше работоспособность сохраняется. Может плацебо  Но помогает!
> А про найз-гели и финалгели всякие хочу сказать - бестолковые, даже с моими мелкими проблемами со спиной. Лучше таблетку глотнуть того же найза, чем на гель тратиться.


 
Вы правы, мазь немного помогает. Но куда эффективнее мази на основе змеиного яда. Просто в силу того, что сам яд в сотни раз мощьнее пчелиного. Поэтому я рекомедую их, а не пчелиный. А так небольшой эффект есть и у апизартрона, это точно.


----------



## La murr (7 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но куда эффективнее мази на основе змеиного яда.


Значит, ждать нам ещё и адептов лечения змеиным ядом!  
Только бы "Валерьевна" не перепрофилировалась!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Значит, ждать нам ещё и адептов лечения змеиным ядом! Только не Валерьевну бы!


Да куда ж без них-то? Кащенко-то не пустеет... Хотя, любая истерика вредит делу, на самом деле. Со временем все мало мальски полезное заимает свою нишу. Если и будет когда-либо панацея, то это будет наноробот (ы?), которые будут шастать у вас в организме и вычщать все плохое. А на теперешнем уровне где-то погреем, где-то помажем, где-то таблеточку глотнем, где-то вправим, где-то разрежем и ЖИВЕМ!


----------



## Sunsetpeople (29 Окт 2013)

Ms.Valerevna написал(а):


> Кто-нибудь в курсе об этом действительно стоящем и эффективном лечении?...
> Не знаю как остальные, очень интересно узнать настроения людей. у кого нибудь есть приятный опыт с данным методом лечения?


Вы о лечении пчелами? Я лечусь сезонно уже второй год, метод действенный но очень болезненный, хотя я уже привык.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (7 Ноя 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Эм... О_о Моя мама любит Стаса Михайлова )))


 
Если Стас Михайлов выпустит мазь, она отлично будет продаваться.


----------



## Kucyhu (7 Ноя 2013)

А если он еще и в белом халате с этой мазью в рекламе снимется - в аптеках снесут вместе с прилавками )


----------

